# Favorite 'adult' beverage?



## Greg (Dec 16, 2003)

For me, it's a seasonal thing. In the summer I drink beer, usually Heineken, but at times some darker stuff - Sam Adams, Bass, Killians. I also love Magic Hat #9. My in-laws usually have a stocked fridge with great beers so holidays and family gatherings are always fun.

In the fall and winter though, I'm a merlot man...the cheaper the better.


----------



## Joshua B (Dec 16, 2003)

Strictly Jamaican ginger beer for me!


----------



## jlangdale (Dec 16, 2003)

Corona, Miller, Rolling Rock, Sam Adams, and I like this Red Trout stuff I had somewhere once and can find it again.  I'm not too crazy about this or that and as long as it's cold beer I will probably enjoy it.

Other than beer, I'd have to tie with that some Disaronno Originale Ameretto liqueur shots.  My favorite drink on cold snowy nights, warms you up good and is sweet.


----------



## MichaelJ (Dec 16, 2003)

Bass, Tuckerman Ale, Pig's Ear Brown, Saranac Black & Tan, Long Trail Ale, an on-tap Bass-and-Guinness black & tan, a fine single-malt Scotch, a fine Merlot, and in winter an Irish Coffee or a hot chocolate with whipped cream and peppermint schnaps.


Mmm. Thirsty now.


----------



## ChileMass (Dec 16, 2003)

Beer - Guinness is a staple.  Gotta have it, anytime, year-round.  If not, any of the Saranacs will do.  It's amazing to me that the people that brought us Matt's Beer Balls (late 70s) and Maximus Super (early 70s) can actually put out a brew as good as Saranac Pilsener.....

Hard stuff - Wild Turkey bourbon liquor, thank you very much.  Don't let the name fool you, this is good booze.  Blows Jack Daniels away.  And then the occasional Ketel One martini (on the rocks)......

I was a bartender for 5 years in college (hence the 5 years)......


----------



## Joshua B (Dec 16, 2003)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> I was a bartender for 5 years in college (hence the 5 years)......



Ahhh. I sensed a theme with you.  8)


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 16, 2003)

beer:
Harpoon IPA or any other quality IPA if harpoon is not avaiable.  i still have about 8 sam adams double bocks i purchased last winter.  they only make them around january and feburary, so i bought TWO CASES just for myself.  still working on them, they're still tasting good.  two bottles will knock most people out proper for the night.  essentially, give me an IPA.  if it's a lager, make it as dark and tasty as possible.

likker:
long island ice tea and screwdrivers.  anything with vodka works well.  Mmmm vodka.  back in college, i used to buy handles (1.75L) of Poland Spring vodka for $9!!!  this was around the time i founded the "economic school of drinking."  i'm partial to more quality vodkas now.  solid shot o'vodka always warms me right up.

i think my favorite emoticon is highly appropriate for this thread:


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 16, 2003)

ChileMass, my friend swears by wild turkey 101.  he always has a handle of it at his house.  goes through it might quickly too!


----------



## ChileMass (Dec 16, 2003)

River - 

101 Turkey is the STUFF.  80 proof is OK, but 101* is much better.....

And Josh - 2.5 years at a neighborhood bar in downtown Albany (which was the reason it took me 5 years), and 2.5 years at the TGIFridays out by the university.  Good times......


----------



## Max (Dec 17, 2003)

1.  Bass Ale   :beer: 
2.  Labatt's Blue (hey, what can I say...I like the bear commercials!)    
3.  Frozen strawberry daiquiri (yeah yeah, it's a girlie drink, but I've gotten past that)    
4.  Dr. McGillicuddy's Menthol Mint Schnapps (kept in the freezer...like drinking a "liquid candy cane")   8) 

On the down side of all this, and back in my younger and way more stupid days,    :dunce:   I remember drinking an entire 5th of blackberry brandy on the summit of Mt. Watatic.  Friends and I were spring skiing at the now abandoned ski area.  This was followed shortly thereafter by excessive vomitting, and then leaving a purplish trail of detritus down the snow as I skied to back to the base lodge.  Blackberry brandy has been henceforth crossed off the list of possible mind and mood altering substances.   :roll: 

Max


----------



## Greg (Dec 17, 2003)

Wow. Some of you guys are still hardcore...Wild Turkey, Vodka shots, etc. Back in college, I would drink just about anything, but now the hard stuff for me is limited to Tangueray and Tonics, usually at weddings, or other events. I used to make a really great Bloody Mary back in college too. I may have to try to remember that recipe again sometime...


----------



## Max (Dec 17, 2003)

Greg said:
			
		

> I may have to try to remember that recipe again sometime...



Maybe the flags get-together could be at a campground conveiently located within walking distance of a libations facility...you know, purely for research purposes...   :wink: 

Max


----------



## Stephen (Dec 17, 2003)

Beer: Killian's Red, Guiness, Sammy, any jefer weisen within the borders of Germany.

Other: White Russian, Rum and Coke, Fuzzy Navel (if I have a cold, vitamin C after all), and the random Margarita from time to time. Yeah, I know these are fu-fu drinks, but, hey, that's what I like.  I've also been known to put down a tequilla shot from time to time.

-T


----------



## MtnMagic (Dec 17, 2003)

1. What Sky might feel like having! 
2. Double Bag by Long Trail, the most potent Ale that is not home brewed!
3. Grand Marnier, cognac with double orange!

There is a State Liquor store near Lafayette Campground in North Woodstock. 15 minute ride. Closes at 5pm.

I would try again:
Some 15 degree chilled peppermint schnapps, a peppermint paddy! Or its cousin Rumple something or other.

Some chilled Dimple Pinch (Scotch) around a roaring campfire
___________________________
Would like to try the Dbl Bocks sometime!


----------



## ChileMass (Dec 17, 2003)

Greg said:
			
		

> Wow. Some of you guys are still hardcore...Wild Turkey, Vodka shots, etc. Back in college, I would drink just about anything, but now the hard stuff for me is limited to Tangueray and Tonics, usually at weddings, or other events. I used to make a really great Bloody Mary back in college too. I may have to try to remember that recipe again sometime...



Simple Bloody Mary recipe - just use A1 sauce, and maybe a little horseradish, that's it.  And use V8 vegetable juice instead of regular tomato juice.  Much better.  Very simple recipe.  Nice & spicy and easy to make....

Party-Size Bloody Mary mix:
2 cans V8
1/3 bottle cheap vodka (no need to use expensive stuff when mixing with juice)
1/2 bottle A1 steak sauce
1 large tablespoon horseradish
Mix and serve over ice

Any other drink recipes you folks need??


----------



## Greg (Dec 17, 2003)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> Simple Bloody Mary recipe - just use A1 sauce, and maybe a little horseradish, that's it.  Nothing complicated.  Nice & spicy and easy to make......


Since I couldn't imagine *drinking* A1, here's mine (from memory and a lot more complicated):

Rub lemon wedge on rim of a pint glass and dip in salt/pepper mixture (like for a margerita)
Fill pint glass 1/3 full with ice.
Add a shot (or two) of Vodka
1 Tbsp horseradish
1 Tbsp Worcestershire sauce
1 lemon wedge (squeezed)
1 lime wedge (squeezed)
Numerous drops of Tabasco
Fresh black pepper
Stir this mixture and then stir in tomato juice
Add celery stalk and a stirrer with green olives
_So_ good...


----------



## ChileMass (Dec 17, 2003)

Wow - too much work, especially by the individual glass - !!  

The A1 is just for flavor - the V8 is thick enough that you don't notice the A1 as adding to it.  Try it.....


----------



## Greg (Dec 17, 2003)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> Wow - too much work, especially by the individual glass - !!
> 
> The A1 is just for flavor - the V8 is thick enough that you don't notice the A1 as adding to it.  Try it.....


That's why you double up on the vodka!  I thought you meant just A1 and vodka. That would've been weird...


----------



## ChileMass (Dec 17, 2003)

Had a couple already on this rainy, nasty day, Greg??


----------



## Greg (Dec 17, 2003)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> Had a couple already on this rainy, nasty day, Greg??


Ha. Nope. I wish...


----------



## ChileMass (Dec 17, 2003)

Good post-skiing shooter (or cocktail if you prefer):


Siberian Sleighride: 
(Originally mixed at the Griffin in downtown Albany circa 1982, later revived many times at Gore Mountain):  

2 oz. Stolichnaya Vodka (or other top-shelf)
1 oz. White Creme de Menthe
1 oz. White Creme de Cocoa

Combine ingredients in metal shaker filled with ice.  Shake vigourously until frothy.  Strain into shot glasses (or cocktail glass w/ice).  Powdered sugar optional.  Warms you up from the inside.......


----------



## Jaytrek57 (Dec 17, 2003)

Great Thread!

Make mine a Guinness! 

Other beers pale in comparison. Make sure it is poured properly…nothing worse than a poorly poured pint!!  

Sam if they don’t have the above or perhaps an Otter Creek.

Shots of Glen if I am in the mood…..and the occasional stray margarita….unsalted. 

Cheers! :beer:


----------



## mtnclimber (Jan 5, 2004)

Now for the female touch.......
After hiking or riding.......Tuckermans(on tap) , Black and Browns(thats with Newcastle). Fat Tire ( from Seattle), Petes Wicked Ale, many home brews..(no funny flavors) or  Sam.. Winter, very picky
On the flip side I prefer margaritas, made my way, with grand marnier and a splash of OJ, also kahlua Baileys and coffee.....gotta have coffee.......... :wink:


----------



## cptchris (Jan 10, 2004)

the only drink that goes with a good hike ,jaggermiester shots chased with red bull ! try it you'll like it ,lol  :idea:  :beer:


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 10, 2004)

you need a chaser?  wimp. :lol:


----------



## peteko (Jan 18, 2004)

The best beer ever to cross these lips is Ithaca Brewing Co.'s Apricot Wheat Beer.... mmmmtasty.

As for the stronger and more upscale stuff, you've gotta try a Sour Apple Martini:

1 part Citrus Vodka or Rum ( i prefer Bacardi "O" rum)
1 part Sour Apple schnapps
1/2 part Triple sec

mix it up and drink it up... with your pinky up


----------



## mattfishng (Jan 26, 2004)

After a hard day on the slopes  tall Guinness is beverage of choice. Not available? Then heinecken


----------



## skican (Jan 26, 2004)

Bombay Sapphire Martini, straight up w/3 olives. Harpoon IPA, all the IPA's, Long Trail Double Baggers (wow) and any red wine. Really into the Austrailian Wines, and they are somewhat affordable. 

My craving, Sugarloaf, The Bag, the Bag Burger, and a potato ale! Yummy!


----------



## Max (Jan 27, 2004)

skican said:
			
		

> Really into the Austrailian Wines, and they are somewhat affordable.



Agreed!  Shiraz has become a favorite, despite it being "trendy."  Any red that goes well with anchovy pizza is a "two thumbs up" in my book!

Oh yeah, and welcome to the board as well Skican...good to have more input around here!   :beer:


----------



## MARI (Jan 31, 2004)

*Fave adult concoction*

I like wine mostly, Cabernet  or Pinot Noir. or Red Zinfandel. I am a sucker for Kahluah and vodka, especially vanilla flavored Smirnoff with Kahluah - YUM! It is like drinking a chocolate cake only the buzz is better. I , too had a disgreement with Blackberry Brandy. Only I was camping out with some friends and after Mac & Cheese swiffed down a 1/5 of that crap. I cannot even look at a bottle of Arrow Brandy without my stomach churning in greif.


----------



## Stephen (Feb 2, 2004)

When it comes to wine:

Woodbridge (Robert Montavi) Cabernet Sauvingon


----------



## severine (Feb 10, 2004)

I pretty much stay away from liquor these days--found I don't need mind-altering drinks to be happy.  But when I do indulge, I like:
1) Woodstock Brewery's Autumn Brew (only available seasonally at Woodstock Station/Brewery in North Woodstock/Lincoln, New Hampshire)
2) Rolling Rock
3) Spanish Peaks Honey Raspberry Ale
I like sampling "different" beers, things you don't normally find stocked in your local grocery store... We have a liquor store that lets you make up your own six pack and they carry a lot of exotic beers.   One of the surprisingly good ones was Young's Double Chocolate Stout.  You have to like a good strong stout, but it was really good.
As for Fru Fru drinks...hmmm... Raspberry or Strawberry Margaritas, Pina Colada, Baja Luna and my special Jell-O shots. 
 :beer:


----------



## pedxing (Feb 11, 2004)

I like dark beers and ales, especially McEwan's, especially in winter.
I also like hefty red wines (I'd get Barolo's from Italy if I could afford the good ones). 
Every once in a while in the summer, I'll drink some concoction of lime juice and rum.


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Feb 12, 2004)

vanella coke i must be the only person that drinks that stuff. I know its not an adult bev. but one must have adult taste buds to get that stuff down


----------



## lilybean (Feb 23, 2004)

If you like Merlot, try shiraz. Yellowtail is a good inexpensive wine. My favorite is always a good cabernet and if I am really drinking up the vino, I like chianti because it is nice and dry. I am a whino, but I also make great martini's with fresh ingredients. My friends call it devil juice. Beers are great as well, bass or any other dark beer with a bite will do. I am not a fan of the guiness, sorry.


----------



## ChileMass (Aug 30, 2005)

BUMP - this is my kind of thread......

Favorite Beer - almost any pale ale (Tuckerman's, Saranac, Sierra Nevada, Harpoon, etc).

Favorite Wine - any Pinor Noir or Petit Syrah. 

Favorite Cocktail(s) - Wild Turkey *101 bourbon or Ketel One vodka on the rocks.    

And then there's that 11AM Bloody Mary on the deck at Cannon after skiing since first chair.....

When is the bar open......?     :beer:


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Aug 30, 2005)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> And then there's that 11AM Bloody Mary on the deck at Cannon after skiing since first chair.....
> 
> When is the bar open......?     :beer:



Call me a sissy, but I don't start until after my last run. Then it's beer. I drink wine, but usually with dinner.


----------



## Stephen (Aug 30, 2005)

Robert Mondavi Woodbridge Cabernet Sauvignon Private Collection


----------



## andyzee (Aug 30, 2005)

Frozen Margarita in the summertime. Jagermeister in the winter on the slopes  Just a sip or two to warm up.


----------



## Greg (Aug 30, 2005)

Enjoying a frosty cold Bass Ale as we speak...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 30, 2005)

Guinness, Stellas, Heinies, Single Malt Scotch, Dry gin martinis, wine.


----------



## Greg (Aug 30, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Enjoying a frosty cold Bass Ale as we speak...


Hmm. Time for another... :idea:


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 30, 2005)

Favorite's a tough one- what I want to drink depends entirely on the circumstances.

Beer: overall fav is Guinness, of course. Sometimes it's not what I want, though. I do enjoy a good Scottish Ale (Belhaven's great), or a good pilsner if I want something lighter. Sometimes, though rare, nothing beats a Bud Light.

Wine: Shiraz and Petit Syrah are overall favorites, adn I like Chile and Australia as sources. I did have some Opus One by Mondavi/Rothschild. At $250/bottle, it sure tastes good...

Hard stuff: Bourbon is my favorite, hands down- best is Henry McKenna 10 year single barel. Nothing like it. Beam and Jack are crap. Vodka- Pan Tadeus on the rare occasion it's available, otherwise I buy Luksosowa. Zubrowka is awesome with apple juice. Highly recommended. I do enjoy a Sapphire and tonic every now and then. Rum is Gosling's Black Seal, no doubt- with ginger beer it makes a tasty treat.

Gotta say, though- overall, my favorite drink is the one in front of me. After all, I'd rather have a bottle in front of me than a frontal lobotomy.


----------



## Greg (Aug 30, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Sometimes, though rare, nothing beats a Bud Light.


Let me set the stage. You're cooler camping and it's humid as hell. You reach into the cooler and pull out a can of Bud Light or Miller Lite that's been soaking in ice and water for several hours. Life is good.

This will be me in three short days.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 30, 2005)

That is precisely the time a Bud light is perfect, Greg.


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 31, 2005)

Beers:
Hoegarden
Magic Hat #9
Tuckerman's
Bass Ale
Hefeweizen
Long Trail
Corona


----------



## skibum1321 (Aug 31, 2005)

Magic Hat Ravell (Porter)
Magic Hat Jinx (Fall Beer)
Magic Hat Heart of Darkness (Stout)
--sidenote: IMHO #9 is the worst beer Magic Hat brews, although it is still really good
Long Trail Blackbeary Wheat
Otter Creek Stovepipe Porter
Harpoon Summer
Saranac Black and Tan


----------



## Paul (Aug 31, 2005)

In the summer I like Mojitos best, or just about any rum drink not spoiled by Coca-Cola.

As for beer, I'm with RivercOil, any IPA will do....

Its also my new life's mission to become a wine snob, so that means "NO F%$#^%NG MERLOT!!!"  :lol: 

I like Pinot Noirs best.


----------



## dmc (Aug 31, 2005)

A nice dark crafted beer(Keegan Ales - Mothers Milk)

And a few shots of gooood tequilla...


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 31, 2005)

oh yeah, Irish car bombs


----------



## Brettski (Aug 31, 2005)

What time of day are we talking about?


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 31, 2005)

Does it matter? It's five o'clock somewhere in the world.


----------



## Brettski (Aug 31, 2005)

A Man(?) after my own heart....

Que the internet radio station

http://www.radiomargaritaville.com


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 31, 2005)

Beers:

Long Trail Brews.
Trout River Rainbow Red.
Trout River Scottish Ale. 
Corona.

Ciders:
Woodchuck Cider
Strongbow
Cider Jack (which has sucked as of late).

Wines:
Barossa Valley Estate Chardonnay
Rieslings
Other Whites.
Shiraz.

Man I feel like an alcoholic now :wink:


----------



## skibum1321 (Sep 1, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Sometimes, though rare, nothing beats a Bud Light.


Gotta disagree there - something can always beat a Bud Light. Personally for cheap beer I prefer to go with the Beast or High Life (double the alcohol of Bud Light for the same price and better taste). In the words of my friend - "it's the most efficient beer".


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 1, 2005)

There is something to be said for the Champagne of Beers, no doubt, skibum.
"Bud Light" is my generic term for crap beer. Kind of like all carbonated beverages are "Coke", all tissues are "Kleenex".
Can't say Beast is ever any good. Maybe one too many bad experiences in college. We were on a Flaming Dr Pepper kick for a while once, and wanted to see if there was any beer so nasty you couldn't even use it for FDP's. We found one- Meisterbrau. Pure-T nasty. Only two beers I'm sure are nastier are Green Rooster (Denmark- tastes like soap) and Dragon Stout (Jamaica. Jamaicans should not make stouts.)

I'm with you, *TB* on the downfall of Cider Jack. It's kool-aid now. don't kknow where they went so wrong. Strongbow is great (especially pulled from a beer engine in England. Mmmmm...)- you should try Magners (England) or Savannah Dry (South Africa)- both quite good. Gotta differ with you on the Corona, though- same beer that drove the brewery bankrupt in the 80's- it was selling for $5/case in California. A guy bought the brewery, changed to painted clear bottles and spent $300K on markting. Never touched the recipe, it is now the #1 imported beer in America. There are much better Mexican beers out there- Negro Especial for something light, Negro Modelo for a dark, for starters. But Corona, well, don't believe the hype!

Now *I* feel like an alcoholic. Ten years in restaurants and behind the bar will do that to you, I guess. 14 years in front of the bar will, too...


----------



## Greg (Aug 16, 2006)

Bump. Sam Summer Ale has been the standard beer this summer. I also love most IPA's, with the Magic hat H.I.P.A. or Sierra Nevada Pale Ales being my favorites. Still like a cold Heineken from time to time and I'm looking forward to the ice cold Miller Lite cans while cooler camping on Labor Day weekend. Having been much of a wine drinker lately, but I'm sure I'll revisit merlot in the Fall. Been into vodka lately. The Ketel One is good, but I don't have the skills to really differentiate unless it's shwag vodka like Popov or something. I've been doing cape codders and screwdrivers. Tried the Ketel One straight on the rocks, but I can't really get into it. Vodka, cranberry and lime was a stable while on the Cape.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 16, 2006)

Frozen Margeritas or Tequila shots with lemon and salt.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 16, 2006)

Has anyone else gone down this path?  Rum, whiskey, and scotch.  There was a time when a drank a ton of Capt. Morgan (these days, Gosling), then Jack, and currently I'm experimenting with Mr. John Walker.  Tequila, anything above average.  I just received a bottle of Gran Centenario Anejo as a b-day gift.  Add rocks and a twist of lime, perfect.  Lots of cheap beer in HS, not so much in college.  But up in Ithaca I had my fair share of Yuengling (spelling?) and Saranac Black Forest.  At college it was almost exclusively Jack.  These days I'm enjoying the scotch and got back into beers.  I'll try any IPA.  Harpoon and Sierra Nevada are nice.  And its hard to beat a well poured Guinness at a place that takes good care of their taps etc.

As someone said earlier, now I feel like an alcoholic....  :beer:


----------



## andyzee (Aug 16, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> Has anyone else gone down this path? Rum, whiskey, and scotch. There was a time when a drank a ton of Capt. Morgan (these days, Gosling), then Jack, and currently I'm experimenting with Mr. John Walker. Tequila, anything above average. I just received a bottle of Gran Centenario Anejo as a b-day gift. Add rocks and a twist of lime, perfect. Lots of cheap beer in HS, not so much in college. But up in Ithaca I had my fair share of Yuengling (spelling?) and Saranac Black Forest. At college it was almost exclusively Jack. These days I'm enjoying the scotch and got back into beers. I'll try any IPA. Harpoon and Sierra Nevada are nice. And its hard to beat a well poured Guinness at a place that takes good care of their taps etc.
> 
> As someone said earlier, now I feel like an alcoholic.... :beer:


 
Dude, you still got a liver?


----------



## Marc (Aug 16, 2006)

I've recently rediscovered Sam Adams Boston Ale.


Just a fantastically balanced stock ale.  They've recently started selling it again on it's own, without the rest of the sampler pack, and I've been a happy off season skier as a result.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Aug 17, 2006)

Heiniken, Fosters and/or Long Trail beverages wet my whistle...I know of a pair of fellows who visit Sugarloaf and enjoy an Irish Car Bomb or two after a day of making turns...


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 17, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Dude, you still got a liver?



That made me laugh.  I'm not bragging about my progression with alcohol, but here is how life progressed for me...  We started drinking, and I mean drinking not stealing a beer now and again, in 9th grade.  We were the freshmen that always showed up with a full cooler.  We were funneling about a 12 pack each by 10th grade, and regularly buying kegs in 11th grade.  When I got to college my beer consumption dropped almost completely.  During my college years it was mostly Capt. and Jack.  For about 2 years after college I still went at it hard.  Once I moved in with my fiance, now wife, my alcohol consumption pretty much dried up.  Not because she told me so, it was a personal choice.  Of course I tip a few back at the Cape, vacations, holidays, and special events.  But these days I can go a week or a few without having a cocktail.  I never got to meet one of my grandparents due to alcoholism so I have always been conscious of what booze can do to you and the people around you.  

Some people drink, some people smoke, some people "smoke", and some people do all three.  Booze and cigs are not a problem for me these days.


----------



## kickstand (Aug 17, 2006)

Sam Summer has flowed in mass quantities for me this summer.  Usually I can only drink it once in a while, but something about it this year is good.  I wonder if they changed the recipe around a bit or something.  Tuckerman Pale Ale and Long Trail Pale Ale have also been in heavy rotation.  I need to decide what I want for camping over Labor Day Weekend.  This is a big decision and the choices are endless!


----------



## 2knees (Aug 17, 2006)

Sam Adams is my staple.  I alternate between the lager and the ale.  I also like long trail double bag and hit the trail ale.  Sierra Nevada, Harpoon and when i want some swill, Miller High Life baby.  dont drink much else anymore.  Got a bottle of Grey Goose for xmas and polished that off in like 2 nights.  I drink mixed drinks like beer, not good.  I too was an animal in my younger days.  Skiing and boozing got me knocked out of Green Mtn College and Castleton State college.  Fun but stupid.


----------



## Greg (Aug 17, 2006)

2knees said:


> and when i want some swill, Miller High Life baby.



Miller High Life? uke: That stuff is friggin' vile. :blink: Miller Lite is my shwag beer of choice.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 17, 2006)

I sampled a new beverage when visiting friends in Fishersville, VA.  Its called a red-neck daiquiri.  Combine beer, pink lemonade, and vodka.  It actually tastes really good.

PS - Schwag beer is a key ingredient in this one.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 17, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> I sampled a new beverage when visiting friends in Fishersville, VA. Its called a red-neck daiquiri. Combine beer, pink lemonade, and vodka. It actually tastes really good.
> 
> PS - Schwag beer is a key ingredient in this one.


 

May taste good going down, but what about coming back up?


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 17, 2006)

andyzee said:


> May taste good going down, but what about coming back up?



I only had one.  I was being a polite guest.  Although his home made Kahlua was unbelievable!


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 17, 2006)

Greg said:


> Miller High Life? uke: That stuff is friggin' vile. :blink: Miller Lite is my shwag beer of choice.



I refuse to drink shwag beer. Life's too short to drink cheap beer.

Sam did a good job wihtthe Summer Ale this year. They change the recipes for all their seasonals (as do many places). Their Octoberfest was outstanding last year, I can't wait to see how it is this year. I'm really looking forward to Paulaner's Oktoberfest offering, though. Always high quality, always tasty. Spatten does a pretty darn good job of it, too.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 17, 2006)

One man's swag is another man's champaigne!


----------



## ChileMass (Aug 17, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> Has anyone else gone down this path?  Rum, whiskey, and scotch.  There was a time when a drank a ton of Capt. Morgan (these days, Gosling), then Jack, and currently I'm experimenting with Mr. John Walker.  Tequila, anything above average.  I just received a bottle of Gran Centenario Anejo as a b-day gift.  Add rocks and a twist of lime, perfect.  Lots of cheap beer in HS, not so much in college.  But up in Ithaca I had my fair share of Yuengling (spelling?) and Saranac Black Forest.  At college it was almost exclusively Jack.  These days I'm enjoying the scotch and got back into beers.  I'll try any IPA.  Harpoon and Sierra Nevada are nice.  And its hard to beat a well poured Guinness at a place that takes good care of their taps etc.
> 
> As someone said earlier, now I feel like an alcoholic....  :beer:



Grassi - Pampero Anniversario rum from Venezuela - the bottle comes in a leather pouch and costs about $25-30 for a 750ml, and you'll probably only find it in one of those really big wine/booze stores.  Some of the best booze this former bartender has ever tried, anywhere.  You'll never go back to the Captain or Gosling's.....


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 17, 2006)

ChileMass said:


> Grassi - Pampero Anniversario rum from Venezuela - the bottle comes in a leather pouch and costs about $25-30 for a 750ml, and you'll probably only find it in one of those really big wine/booze stores.  Some of the best booze this former bartender has ever tried, anywhere.  You'll never go back to the Captain or Gosling's.....



Thanks for the tip.  25-30 sounds reasonable for a nice bottle of rum.  And it comes in a leather pouch!  My Dad is a big rum fan too.


----------



## ChileMass (Aug 17, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> Thanks for the tip.  25-30 sounds reasonable for a nice bottle of rum.  And it comes in a leather pouch!  My Dad is a big rum fan too.



I've seen it for as much as $35-38, especially online, but you can even get it at the NH liquor stores on I-93 now.  I just bought one last week and it was only $21, which is a steal.....


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 17, 2006)

ChileMass said:


> I've seen it for as much as $35-38, especially online, but you can even get it at the NH liquor stores on I-93 now.  I just bought one last week and it was only $21, which is a steal.....



Now I have two reasons to visit NH.


----------



## skibum9995 (Aug 17, 2006)

It's Long Trail for me. I enjoy Jamesons Irish Whiskey when I'm in the mood for some hard stuff. For cheap beer its HIgh Life all the way. Nothing like the champagne of beers.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 21, 2006)

What was Schafer's old slogan- "Schafer- When you're going to have more than just one beer"?

I aloways thought that one was classy.


----------



## ChileMass (Aug 21, 2006)

ctenidae said:


> What was Schafer's old slogan- "Schafer- When you're going to have more than just one beer"?
> 
> I aloways thought that one was classy.




Schaefer is the one beer to have when you're having more than one......


They were a sponsor for the Red Sox games for years when I was a kid.....


----------



## ChileMass (Aug 21, 2006)

And then there's Yankee beer:

*My beer is Rheingold the dry beer
Think of Rheingold whenever you buy beer
It's refreshing, not sweet
It's the extra-dry treat
Won't you try extra-dry Rheingold beer?*


A great jingle for a hateful team.......

BTW - Rheingold makes Schaefer taste like Dom Perignon.....


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 21, 2006)

Beers:  Saranac Black & Tan, an IPA either from Long Trail, Saranac, Red Hook, Sam or Harpoon, almost anything from Magic Hat

There for my favorite place when in Portland ME is $3 Dewey's which usually has 25-30 local/regional on tap.

Wine is a food thing but I prefer Cabernet S & big Zin's over Merlot

I've forgotten too many nights between 16 - 25 thanks to just about every hard liquor so I skip those with the exception very occasionally of a frozen drink


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 21, 2006)

ChileMass said:


> Schaefer is the one beer to have when you're having more than one......



That's the one! One of my favorites.

Rheingold may be nasty, but I can't believe it's any worse than Meisterbrau.
Woof.


----------



## ChileMass (Aug 21, 2006)

ctenidae said:


> That's the one! One of my favorites.
> 
> Rheingold may be nasty, but I can't believe it's any worse than Meisterbrau.
> Woof.



Rheingold is the worst.  Meisterbrau is completely drinkable by comparison.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 21, 2006)

Wow. That doesn't say much for Rheingold.


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 21, 2006)

Rheingold & Meisterbrau

The only thing either of them is good for is shaking up to play Bob & Doug's Beerhunter, both are better worn than consumed.


----------



## NYDrew (Aug 21, 2006)

Otter Creek stovepipe porter.  Cant wait to move to vt so I don't have to go hunting for it


----------



## bigbog (Aug 22, 2006)

*.....*

...it's the *Power Juicer....*_as much as possible_ :wink: ....but the motivation to wash all the components afterwards...isn't always there...

wine: 
Pinot Grigio
Valpolicella

beer:
Bar Harbor Ale
Beck's Dark

mixed: (used to bartend 30+ yrs back on Wolf Rd, Colonie...so "mixed" is a rarity these days ;-)
but Kahlua and Vodka go with lots of stuff...


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 23, 2006)

bigbog said:


> mixed: (used to bartend 30+ yrs back on Wolf Rd, Colonie...so "mixed" is a rarity these days ;-)
> but Kahlua and Vodka go with lots of stuff...



Heh. I like to mix my bourbon with a little ice on occasion, but that's about as far as I regularly go with mixed drinks.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 29, 2006)

Mine is a good cider, and leave it to *Scottish Researchers to discover that a pint of cider is good for you.*


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 29, 2006)

Man, I've got to say, there is very little as tasty as a good casked cider pulled witha  beer engine. 15-20 of those, and you're good to go.


To the hospital, but still, it's tasty.


----------



## tirolerpeter (Aug 30, 2006)

*Favorite Adult Beverage?*

For "sipping" its Johnny Black (Gold, or Blue when I can indulge myself).  For "swilling" it is beer.  Anything but "Light" or "Lite" will do.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 19, 2006)

NYDrew said:


> Otter Creek stovepipe porter.  Cant wait to move to vt so I don't have to go hunting for it



After a hard day of moving last weekend, I grabbed a sixer of Otter Creek Copper Ale.  I really enjoyed it.  I was going to try the the porter but it was to darn hot that day.  The good thing is that the place that I found it is 5 minutes from my place and always has Otter Creek in stock.


----------



## Greg (Sep 19, 2006)

Been enjoying the Long Trail IPA lately. Nice brew!


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 20, 2006)

Greg said:


> Been enjoying the Long Trail IPA lately. Nice brew!



I've always like Long Trail.  I need to try that IPA.  IPA has been my beer this summer.  Can't wait start sipping some porters as fall/winter approaches.


----------



## kickstand (Sep 20, 2006)

I picked me up some of the Wachusett IPA someone discussed either in this thread or the random beers thread.  Good stuff.  Can't go wrong with the Otter Creek Copper or Long Trail, either.  Good call, guys.  It's nice to see more and more Octoberfest beers hitting the shelves, too.  Those go down really easy at the Pats games, especially in the cool, crisp fall air.  Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh..................


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Sep 20, 2006)

SUMMER Beer: Corona, Blue Point Summer, Sammy Summer
SUMMER WINE: Pinot Grigo mostly, some chard. A red every now and then
SUMMER HARD:  Grey Goose and Tonics

FALL/WINTER BEER: Stella, Harp, Sammy Ocktoberfest, Long Trail (Variety)
FALL/WINTER WINE: Cabernet, Merlot, Shiraz
FALL/WINTER HARD: None

the wine fridge is always stocked with 100 bottles of all varieties throghout the year.  Beers roatate.


----------



## thaller1 (Sep 20, 2006)

gin all year 
fall beer - Gritty's Halloween
              Spaten Oktoberfest

Winter - Sebago Slick Nick
             Gritty's Christmas

Summer - Atlantic Blueberry
               Sebago Hefeweisen

Spring     - Gritty's Scottish


other than that it's red wine.. shiraz & merlot..ocassional d'alba


----------



## Greg (Sep 20, 2006)

thaller1 said:


> gin all year



Ooof. Too much gin changes your chromosomes. I do love Tangueray and Tonics though. Got a few bottles sitting in the cabinet. Maybe I'll pick up some tonic and limes tomorrow! :idea:


----------



## ChileMass (Sep 21, 2006)

Yow - gin is tough - I agree.  

Go with bourbon instead......


----------



## thaller1 (Sep 21, 2006)

Greg said:


> Ooof. Too much gin changes your chromosomes. I do love Tangueray and Tonics though. Got a few bottles sitting in the cabinet. Maybe I'll pick up some tonic and limes tomorrow! :idea:



Gin and tonics are good!!


Hendriks Gin straight up, ice cold with a splash of vermouth and two olives...that's my fav...unfortunately, I have to limit myself to one or my liver tries to escape.. ha ha ha


----------



## ChileMass (Sep 21, 2006)

thaller1 said:


> Gin and tonics are good!!
> 
> 
> Hendriks Gin straight up, ice cold with a splash of vermouth and two olives...that's my fav...unfortunately, I have to limit myself to one or my liver tries to escape.. ha ha ha



Thaller1 - you are welcome to ski with me any time.  I like your style.......


----------



## thaller1 (Sep 21, 2006)

ChileMass said:


> Thaller1 - you are welcome to ski with me any time.  I like your style.......




ha ha ha! you're on!


----------



## ChileMass (Sep 21, 2006)

Phew - I'll watch you drink the gin.  Meet us at one of the AZ outings this winter and I'll buy you one.........:beer:


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm more of a whisky/tequila/vodka guy, but I've recently started doing some Kahlua.  Before you roll your eyes hear me out.  I have a recipe from a friend that is great.  

First simmer 3 cups of water with a fresh vanilla pod (split the pod, scrape out the lovely inside and toss it all in the pot).  

Then take the water and run it through a coffee maker twice.  

Take the hot coffee and stir in 3 cups of packed brown sugar.  

Finally, combine the twice brewed vanilla coffee in a growler with 3 cups of 100 proof vodka.  

I'm not a big fan of the commercial Kahlua but this home brew rocks.  A couple of shots towards the end of you night can extend your binge.


----------



## ChileMass (Sep 21, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> First simmer 3 cups of water with a fresh vanilla pod (split the pod, scrape out the lovely inside and toss it all in the pot).



How long?  How much water should evaporate?



			
				Grassi21 said:
			
		

> Then take the water and run it through a coffee maker twice.



Any particular kind of coffee work better?  How strong should the coffee be in general?  This sounds really good.......


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 21, 2006)

ChileMass said:


> How long?  How much water should evaporate?
> 
> 
> 
> Any particular kind of coffee work better?  How strong should the coffee be in general?  This sounds really good.......



The recipe says to simmer the water/vanilla bean for 10 minutes.  I used the coffee we had on hand.  I suppose you can use whatever brand/roast that floats your boat.  For the vodka, you can use whatever brand you like.  I went with the cheapest 100 proof I could find.  Now that I've made done the recipe once I would go for better vodka and stronger coffee.  The same guy who gave me the recipe also makes his own Limoncello (spelling?).  When I get home tonight I will dig up the recipe as he wrote it out and post it tomorrow.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 21, 2006)

ChileMass said:


> How much water should evaporate?



After thinking about this question more I would use a smidge more than 3 cups of water.  After you simmer the water and brew it twice you end up with less than 3 cups of the vanilla coffee.  My first batch seemed a bit stronger than the batch my friend made.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 21, 2006)

Instead of running brewed coffee through your Mr Coffee, you could just get a French press and let it steep for a while, vanilla bean and all. Then you'd end up with the same amount of water you started with (minus whatever the grounds absorb, I suppose). 

Or use one of these:






Cleaned, of course. Those things make the strongest coffee you ever saw. In Ecuador we drank Cafe tinto, which is coffee brewed in a macchinetta, then reduced by half. You put about an ounce into a mug of hot milk. Good stuff.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 21, 2006)

ctenidae said:


> In Ecuador we drank Cafe tinto, which is coffee brewed in a macchinetta, then reduced by half. You put about an ounce into a mug of hot milk. Good stuff.



This sounds great.  I love how coffee is handled in Central and South America.  Little cups of strong coffee really do it for me.  My Mom handed down a couple of old Italian espresso pots that belonged to my Grandmother.  I'm going to have to break one of them out tonight.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 21, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> My Mom handed down a couple of old Italian espresso pots that belonged to my Grandmother.  I'm going to have to break one of them out tonight.



If you don't already have espresso ground coffee, make sure you run it through the food processor for a while to get it almost to dust, or you'll just get weak tea.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 21, 2006)

ctenidae said:


> If you don't already have espresso ground coffee, make sure you run it through the food processor for a while to get it almost to dust, or you'll just get weak tea.



I'm Italian.  I always have espresso ground coffee on hand.  ;-)


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 21, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> I'm Italian.  I always have espresso ground coffee on hand.  ;-)



Good man.


----------



## bigbog (Sep 22, 2006)

*....*

Ummm...2 answers:
1)  How I feel during the first 10 minutes;-) = Bar Harbor Real Ale, Beck's Dark, or a good Pinot Grigio.
2)  How I feel for the rest of the day/night = lots of good spring water <and/or>  juiced...apples +  celery

agreed...
_Grassi21's_...espresso ground...is not far behind!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Sep 22, 2006)

at work, just cracked an icy cold Heineken...good to be the boss....and yes, i do share with the employees.....shorts, flip flops, beer.....ahhhhhhhh life is good!!


----------



## Greg (Oct 4, 2006)

The Ketel One Citroen and Tonics are going down too smoothly tonight. My posts later may be impaired... :lol:


----------



## NHpowderhound (Oct 4, 2006)

For NHPH, Rolling Rock is like oxygen ;-), too much you get too high, not enough and you're gonna die! 
((*
*))NHPH


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 5, 2006)

Had a few Otter Creek Pale Ales last night. Tasty beverage. Otter Creek makes some good beers- the only dissapointment I've seen in their Copper Ale, which, unfortunately, is reminicent of sucking on a penny.


----------



## kickstand (Oct 5, 2006)

ctenidae said:


> Had a few Otter Creek Pale Ales last night. Tasty beverage. Otter Creek makes some good beers- the only dissapointment I've seen in their Copper Ale, which, unfortunately, is *reminicent of sucking on a penny.*



interesting analogy

Their Alpine Ale is great.  I imagine that should be out in the next month or so.  Those are always extra tasty for apres ski, pre-Pats game tailgate and post-Pats game tailgate.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 5, 2006)

ctenidae said:


> Had a few Otter Creek Pale Ales last night. Tasty beverage. Otter Creek makes some good beers- the only dissapointment I've seen in their Copper Ale, which, unfortunately, is reminicent of sucking on a penny.



I liked Otter Creek's Copper Ale.  I tried Rogue's Amber the other night and the thought of sucking on a penny came to mind.


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 5, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> I liked Otter Creek's Copper Ale.  I tried Rogue's Amber the other night and the thought of sucking on a penny came to mind.



Interesting. Could just be bad bottles.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 5, 2006)

ctenidae said:


> Interesting. Could just be bad bottles.



after the third beer i barely noticed it.  that first bottle is very telling.


----------



## Greg (Oct 23, 2006)

Been enjoying Tangueray and Ruby Red grapefruit juice lately. Ha! Gin 'n Juice. Am I totally ghetto or what?


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 23, 2006)

Greg said:


> Been enjoying Tangueray and Ruby Red grapefruit juice lately. Ha! Gin 'n Juice. Am I totally ghetto or what?



You could probably switch to Beefeater and not notice the difference. No sense covering a perfectly good gin up with grapefruit juice.


----------



## Greg (Oct 23, 2006)

ctenidae said:


> You could probably switch to Beefeater and not notice the difference. No sense covering a perfectly good gin up with grapefruit juice.



Interesting. So....how do you like your Tangueray? Straight? Rocks? Or with tonic? If the latter, you're still covering it up, no?


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 23, 2006)

Greg said:


> Interesting. So....how do you like your Tangueray? Straight? Rocks? Or with tonic? If the latter, you're still covering it up, no?



No, no, Tonic isn't covering up, it's _enhancing_.
And, I am a fan of a nice martini, where the gin is introduced, in passing, to the vermouth.
I wasn't trying to be snippy on teh juice thing, just saying...


----------



## Greg (Oct 23, 2006)

ctenidae said:


> No, no, Tonic isn't covering up, it's _enhancing_.
> And, I am a fan of a nice martini, where the gin is introduced, in passing, to the vermouth.
> I wasn't trying to be snippy on teh juice thing, just saying...



No, I hear ya. I love T 'n T. It just tastes too summery for me. That and it reminds me of a few weddings where I was struggling the next day. Trying something different. Not a big martini fan. I can see that a good gin is not necessary for gin 'n juice.


----------



## Chris I (Oct 26, 2006)

1/2 guiness 1/2 woodchuck cider


----------



## roark (Oct 26, 2006)

Chris I said:


> 1/2 guiness 1/2 woodchuck cider


1/2 Guiness 1/2 Bass is much better... ;-)


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 26, 2006)

Snakebites are tasty, but leave a nasty hangover. Black and Tans are tasty, too, but serve best as an intro to Guiness.


----------



## Greg (Jan 30, 2007)

Picked up a six pack of Boulder Beer Company's "hazed & infused". Very hoppy, but not much else going on. Decent though. The label looks *very *Magic Hattish. Kind of a rip off IMHO. Speaking of Magic Hat, I saw a sample 12 pack in Stop and Shop which included the HI.P.A.! Glad to see that's available already.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 30, 2007)

Greg said:


> Picked up a six pack of Boulder Beer Company's "hazed & infused". Very hoppy, but not much else going on. Decent though. The label looks *very *Magic Hattish. Kind of a rip off IMHO. Speaking of Magic Hat, I saw a sample 12 pack in Stop and Shop which included the HI.P.A.! Glad to see that's available already.



Hazed and infused is pretty tasty,  just AVOID BBC's "Sweaty Betty" uke:  Tastes like betty is a VERY big woman who doesn't like deodorant!

My favorites:  Year round:  Sam Adams lager, Harpoon IPA, Tuckermans IPA, Long Trail Ale

Winter: Add in lately Boubon Cask Ale from Anheiser Busch, Magic Hat #9, and if I can find it, Sam Adams Chocolate Boch

Summer: Magic Hat Hocus Pocus,  Sam Adams Summer

tailgating at Patriots games;   Need to have atleast 1 Narragansett to start :beer:

Hard Stuff:  Knobb Creek Bourbon or the occasional Johny Walker Blue for special family events

Wine (if I have to ) The occasional Dry Chardonnay with seafood in the summer or a good fruity Merlot with a nice piece of beef in the winter months works for me


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 2, 2007)

is the Prohabition Ale at Smuggs (Brewed by Long Trail) just a regular LTA just relabled or is it its own recipe??


----------



## kickstand (Feb 2, 2007)

anyone happen to notice if Sam Adams White Ale is out yet?  I haven't been to the packie in quite some time....


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 2, 2007)

having a glass of 3 Blind Moose Cabernet right now (yes, I am at work)


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 2, 2007)

Dewar's on the rocks this very moment.  I'm half in the bag! ;-)


----------



## Paul (Feb 2, 2007)

Just knocked off a bottle of Heritage du Chateau Sauvignon Blanc from the Touraine region of the Loire Valley.  


*hic


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 3, 2007)

Greg said:


> Picked up a six pack of Boulder Beer Company's "hazed & infused". Very hoppy, but not much else going on. Decent though. The label looks *very *Magic Hattish. Kind of a rip off IMHO. Speaking of Magic Hat, I saw a sample 12 pack in Stop and Shop which included the HI.P.A.! Glad to see that's available already.



after reading about the HiPA here which seemed well spoken, i decided to give it a rip today. unfortunately, only 12 packs were available at my local package store. i much prefer 6'ers when sampling a new brew. it is a good IPA. IPAs are my favorite beer so i always enjoy trying a new IPA. i put it on the same level as its weaker sister the #9, good but not great. i have yet to find an IPA i enjoy more than harpoon.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 3, 2007)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> is the Prohabition Ale at Smuggs (Brewed by Long Trail) just a regular LTA just relabled or is it its own recipe??


hmmmm, three unique VT ski area brews from long trail (tram ale, single chair, prohibition), i would suspect these are all relabeled versions of the same brew. any one know for sure if these are three distinct brews or just relabels?


----------



## Greg (Feb 3, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> after reading about the HiPA here which seemed well spoken, i decided to give it a rip today. unfortunately, only 12 packs were available at my local package store. i much prefer 6'ers when sampling a new brew. it is a good IPA. IPAs are my favorite beer so i always enjoy trying a new IPA. i put it on the same level as its weaker sister the #9, good but not great. i have yet to find an IPA i enjoy more than harpoon.



Bro-in-law brought me a six pack today. Good man. I love the stuff - most hoppy IPA I've tried - almost like grapefruit juice in its citrus flavor. Way better than Harpoon IMO. Ever try the Long Trail IPA? Pretty good too. In all honesty though, any local microbrewed IPA is going to put a smile on my face.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 3, 2007)

i really didn't care for the long trail IPA. i also tried their brewers special IPA and that was particularly fowl. in general, i don't care much for long trail.


----------



## 56fish (Feb 4, 2007)

Molson Canadian.


----------



## walkerd2 (Feb 4, 2007)

Moat Mountain Cathedral Ledge Lager

Love the food there too


----------



## Paul (Feb 4, 2007)

walkerd2 said:


> Moat Mountain Cathedral Ledge Lager
> 
> Love the food there too



Dammit!!! Now you got me thinking about MM...


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 6, 2007)

Had a very nice Merlot (on the lighter side-almose a Pinot Noir) last night:  Fat Bastard


----------



## Brettski (Feb 6, 2007)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> Had a very nice Merlot (on the lighter side-almose a Pinot Noir) last night:  Fat Bastard




If you liked the Merlot, you have to try their Shiraz


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 6, 2007)

i have 2 bottles of the Shiraz (Fat Bast) in the wine fridge awaiting an uncorkage!!!!


----------



## Brettski (Feb 6, 2007)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> i have 2 bottles of the Shiraz (Fat Bast) in the wine fridge awaiting an uncorkage!!!!



We will drink no wine before it's time


IT'S TIME!!!!!!!!!!![/size=6]

Hey, how do you use HTML Tags on this board?


----------



## Paul (Feb 6, 2007)

Brettski said:


> We will drink no wine before it's time
> 
> 
> [size=6 ]IT'S TIME!!!!!!!!!!![/size=6]
> ...



I usually just highlight the word, then use the dropdowns etc... above the text box.

Otherwise, I think it would've worked if you had just used [/size] as your end tag...


IT'S TIME!!!!!!!!!!!

yup.


----------



## Brettski (Feb 6, 2007)

Drop down?

What drop down?


----------



## kickstand (Feb 6, 2007)

Brettski said:


> If you liked the Merlot, you have to try their Shiraz



...and if you like chardonnay or pinot grigio, definitely try their chardonnay.  It's a bit on the fruitty side for a chardonnay, but it is outstanding.


----------



## Paul (Feb 6, 2007)

I AM *NOT* DRINKING ANY F**KING MERLOT!!!!!!


----------



## Paul (Feb 6, 2007)

Brettski said:


> Drop down?
> 
> What drop down?



When you type the response in the box, those dudes up there /\  /\


----------



## kickstand (Feb 6, 2007)

Paul said:


> I AM *NOT* DRINKING ANY F**KING MERLOT!!!!!!



that's all I can think of anytime anyone mentions drinking merlot.........


----------



## Brettski (Feb 6, 2007)

Paul said:


> I AM *NOT* DRINKING ANY F**KING MERLOT!!!!!!



I loved that movie...I should buy a copy


----------



## kickstand (Feb 7, 2007)

Paul said:


> I AM *NOT* DRINKING ANY F**KING MERLOT!!!!!!



I caught something on NECN this morning about an upcoming wine tasting/festival.  The host asked if the movie "Sideways" helped boost wine sales, especially pinot noir, in the US.  The guy being interviewed said, yes, definitely - along with red wine being good for  your health - and that is also hurt merlot sales.


----------



## Paul (Feb 7, 2007)

kickstand said:


> I caught something on NECN this morning about an upcoming wine tasting/festival.  The host asked if the movie "Sideways" helped boost wine sales, especially pinot noir, in the US.  The guy being interviewed said, yes, definitely - along with red wine being good for  your health - and that is also hurt merlot sales.



The only thing that stinks about that is that I always preferred Pinot to Merlot, or to just about any other red in general. So, naturally, when I would go to buy wine, and said I liked Pinot, I would get that look like "oh, YOU just watched 'Sideways' " No, really, I just tend to like them.


----------



## Brettski (Feb 12, 2007)

merlot, pinot, whatever

I'd rather have abottle in front of me than a frontal lobotomy


----------



## dmc (Feb 12, 2007)

Next time I'm up in VT I gotta pick me up some of that Long Trail - Double Bag...
I usually buy a few boxes at the brewery...


----------



## ccskier (Feb 12, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> hmmmm, three unique VT ski area brews from long trail (tram ale, single chair, prohibition), i would suspect these are all relabeled versions of the same brew. any one know for sure if these are three distinct brews or just relabels?



I heard the same about the relable.  All 3 also taste just like Hit the Trail.

For booze you all should try Sunshine Vodka.  The old brew masters from the Shed in Stowe started making it.  It is great, organic, no hangovers and goes down smoothed since it is distlled 5 times.


----------



## montvm (Feb 13, 2007)

Not sure if its been mentioned yet, but Berkshire Brewing company sells Pints, Growlers, and also logs.  Steel Rail IPA is good, Lost Sailor IPA also very good, Black and Tan, wow!  Cabin Fever Ale for a lighter beer.  All very good.

Best beer that i have had yet!:beer:


----------



## Greg (Mar 11, 2007)

Greg said:


> Since I couldn't imagine *drinking* A1, here's mine (from memory and a lot more complicated):
> 
> Rub lemon wedge on rim of a pint glass and dip in salt/pepper mixture (like for a margerita)
> Fill pint glass 1/3 full with ice.
> ...



Guess what I'm sipping on this evening...


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 11, 2007)

I tried a new one this weekend.  Grey Goose Orange, tonic, and a twist of orange...  So good!


----------



## bigbog (Mar 18, 2007)

*a new favorite..;-)*

Had some Otter Creek Copper Ale last week...tasted _exactly_ like Bar Harbor Ale, except with just a little more clarity.   Instantly became my brew of choice...now to find it without going the 100+ miles for it;-)


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 19, 2007)

Got a couple of bottles of Zywiec yesterday. Not in and of itself remarkable, since I drink it fairly often. What's cool, though, is they have a new temperature sensitive patch on the back label. When the beer's cold enough, the Zywiec logo appears. Very cool.


----------



## pimothy (Mar 19, 2007)

La Fin du Monde beer (9% alky). Generally a good idea not to chug a 6 Pack.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 19, 2007)

pimothy said:


> La Fin du Monde beer (9% alky). Generally a good idea not to chug a 6 Pack.



Don't forget to leave a couple of sips at the end of those.  From what I remember La Fin isn;t filtered.


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 21, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Don't forget to leave a couple of sips at the end of those.  From what I remember La Fin isn;t filtered.



It's not, and should be poured carefully into a glass. Not a beer where teh sediment adds anything good.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 22, 2007)

just bought a case of Smithwicks...heavy on color, lite on taste....just something different...


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 26, 2007)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> just bought a case of Smithwicks...heavy on color, lite on taste....just something different...



Smithwick's is a disappointing beer. You think it'll be great, but it's really not much of anything.

Had a Tsing Tao True Draft the other day. First time I ever saw it. Very interesting beer- very very light, almost sweet, not too carbonated. Kind of like a Saporro, but without the bubbles. Not a great beer by any stretch, but intersting.


----------



## MarcHowes (Apr 26, 2007)

My favorite beer at the moment is The Imperial Stout from McNeil's in Brattleboro. Awesome stuff. I'm also a fan of the Smutty Nose Imperial stout (seasonal sadly, but much easier to get than McNeil's!). Dark strong beers are where its at


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 26, 2007)

Just about any microbrew, Guinness on tap and recently discovered Boddingtons Draft cans. :beer:


----------



## roark (Apr 26, 2007)

MarcHowes said:


> My favorite beer at the moment is The Imperial Stout from McNeil's in Brattleboro. Awesome stuff. I'm also a fan of the Smutty Nose Imperial stout (seasonal sadly, but much easier to get than McNeil's!). Dark strong beers are where its at


Reagins stout is pretty good too, try it if you haven't yet. It seemed even heavier to me than the imperial :blink: The oatmeal stout is stellar, but for some reason seems to suffer in the bottle... much better at the bar!


----------



## Goblin84 (Apr 26, 2007)

Its spring....time for G&T's


----------



## Greg (Apr 26, 2007)

I think I've come to the conclusion that the Long Trail IPA may very well be one of my very favorite beers.

Long Live VT Microbrews! :beer:


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 26, 2007)

Finally got to try the Otter Creek Stove Pipe Porter.  Great stuff and is available at the liquor store that is walking distance from my house.  

VT Micros do rock.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 26, 2007)

Greg said:


> I think I've come to the conclusion that the Long Trail IPA may very well be one of my very favorite beers.
> 
> Long Live VT Microbrews! :beer:


I can't really get into much from Long Trail for some reason. Double Bag is really the only thing that wows me for the major VT bottlers. Some local Brew Pubs have some Tap Only Micros that are unreal. Some of my favorite beers you can not get in a bottle or growler and are served within an half hour of my place. Just the other day, I discovered a really great unknown local brewer from Morrisville called Rock Art (they are bottled).


----------



## roark (Apr 26, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> I can't really get into much from Long Trail for some reason. Double Bag is really the only thing that wows me for the major VT bottlers. Some local Brew Pubs have some Tap Only Micros that are unreal. Some of my favorite beers you can not get in a bottle or growler and are served within an half hour of my place. Just the other day, I discovered a really great unknown local brewer from Morrisville called Rock Art (they are bottled).


Agreed. Long Trail doesn't do much for me either. FYI Rock Art has been on tap at Sneaux the last couple years... :beer:


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 28, 2007)

I have now drunk more Tsing Tao than any 10 men need to.
Tsing Tao- It's Chinese for "water"


----------



## bill2ski (May 7, 2007)

In a simplified life all things should be as easy as Jim Kotch has made my beer selection prossess Winter Lager+White Ale /Summer Ale+ Sam Light  just check the outside temps and pick
 Jager in the flask all winter


----------



## Greg (May 7, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> In a simplified life all things should be as easy as Jim Kotch has made my beer selection prossess Winter Lager+White Ale /Summer Ale+ Sam Light  just check the outside temps and pick
> Jager in the flask all winter



For some reason, it's all to obvious when guys are buzzed on any particular night as this thread gets bumped. :lol:

Anyway, I've discovered Smirnoff Triple Distilled. Decent vodka for 21 bucks a handle.


----------



## ctenidae (May 8, 2007)

Greg said:


> Anyway, I've discovered Smirnoff Triple Distilled. Decent vodka for 21 bucks a handle.




You should check out Luksusowa from Poland- triple distilled potato vodka- equally inexpensive, and better than Smirnoff products.


----------



## Greg (May 8, 2007)

ctenidae said:


> You should check out Luksusowa from Poland- triple distilled potato vodka- equally inexpensive, and better than Smirnoff products.



I'll keep an eye out. Thanks.


----------



## czimborbryan (May 9, 2007)

Chocolate Milk mostly.  Maybe orange juice in summer.


When the day goes bad, Palinka (a Hungarian kick in the ass type of lip burning drink)

Otherwise, mostly wine and Smirnoff's.

Maybe even margaritas.


I guess I have a sweet tooth.


----------



## Greg (Jul 16, 2007)

ctenidae said:


> You should check out Luksusowa from Poland- triple distilled potato vodka- equally inexpensive, and better than Smirnoff products.



Picked up a 1.75 of this business last week. Must have had a bit too much the other night as my head felt like either a baked potato or mashed potatoes the next morning. Not really sure which, but there was definitely some sort of potato influence going on...


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 16, 2007)

Greg said:


> Picked up a 1.75 of this business last week. Must have had a bit too much the other night as my head felt like either a baked potato or mashed potatoes the next morning. Not really sure which, but there was definitely some sort of potato influence going on...



Nothing good ever comes from buying a handle. Temptation is an evil thing. How'd you like the taste? (while drinking it, not the morning after)


----------



## Greg (Jul 17, 2007)

ctenidae said:


> How'd you like the taste? (while drinking it, not the morning after)



Well, it was fine. I really can't distinguish unless it's really crappy vodka, especially since I tend to mix with cranberry or tonic. It did taste a bit sweeter though.


----------



## Marc (Jul 19, 2007)

ctenidae said:


> I have now drunk more Tsing Tao than any 10 men need to.
> Tsing Tao- It's Chinese for "water"



They lied to you.

It's actually Mandarin for "Panda piss."


----------



## Greg (Nov 7, 2007)

Greg said:


> For some reason, it's all to obvious when guys are buzzed on any particular night as this thread gets bumped. :lol:



Merlot for me tonight. How about anyone else?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 7, 2007)

Greg said:


> Merlot for me tonight. How about anyone else?



Non intentional, but I've been on the wagon for a week or so.


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Nov 8, 2007)

Tequilla!  My standard, "Couple-of-drinks-before-dinner" drink had been Sauza gold mixed with Fresca.  I recently upped the ante to Cuervo Black Medallion, which is about the lowest priced Anejo grade tequilla I can find.  It's worth that little extra.  If it's for sipping straight up or a nice margaritta, Corozn de Agave, or another good anejo.

I used to drink beer.  














I still do, but I also used to.


----------



## Marc (Nov 8, 2007)

Marc said:


> They lied to you.
> 
> It's actually Mandarin for "Panda piss."



I stand by this statement.


----------



## Brettski (Nov 8, 2007)

1.  Get Glass
2.  Fill with ice
3.  Fill with Beefeater
4..  Stir
5.  Slug enough to make room for tonic
6.  Slug some more to make room for lime
7.  Sit down


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 9, 2007)

Labatt Blue!!!!


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 9, 2007)

llamborghinii said:


> Labatt Blue!!!!



That's Canadian for "Moose Piss"


----------



## Brettski (Nov 9, 2007)

So then what's Mooshead?


----------



## Paul (Nov 9, 2007)

Greg said:


> Merlot for me tonight. How about anyone else?



2006 Les Tortues Vin de Pays des Côtes de Gascogne Colombard Sauvignon

https://www.internationalwine.com/wine_details.aspx?id=TCS06&b=t%3Dcountry%26s%3DFrance

"I am NOT drinking any F***ING MERLOT!!!" :razz:


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 9, 2007)

Brettski said:


> So then what's Mooshead?



Aged moose piss.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 17, 2007)

ctenidae said:


> Aged moose piss.



Then where does Molson fit into the Canadian mass garbage brew list????

On a more serious beer note, what brew(s) are folks planning on having later this week to compliment turkey day dinner??

Me I'm going to alternate (liberally) between Magic Hat Single Chair Ale, Dogfish Head 90 minute IPA and some Tuckerman's Headwall Alt :beer:


----------



## C2H5OH (Nov 17, 2007)

Greg said:


> *Favorite 'adult' beverage?*



for me it's been quality cognac lately. chasing it with slice of lemon.

on the slopes I will be taking flask with Irish cream


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 17, 2007)

I just picked up a Saranac beers of winter variety case.  There are 6 different beers...4 of each...An Oatmeal Stout..Winter Wassail, Caramel Porter..and some others..not bad for $27


----------



## tcharron (Nov 17, 2007)

Woodchuck cider..

Def kicks ass.

Much better from the Tap tho, not sure why.


----------



## gorgonzola (Nov 17, 2007)

just picked up the magic hat feast of fools winter variety case - i always start with the mystery beer... odd notion is dark malty goodness....mmmm a keeper!


----------



## severine (Nov 17, 2007)

gorgonzola said:


> just picked up the magic hat feast of fools winter variety case - i always start with the mystery beer... odd notion is dark malty goodness....mmmm a keeper!


Sounds intriguing.

I actually had a girls' night out tonight.  Been a long time since I've been to a bar.  My friend and I had some margaritas (mine were of the frozen strawberry variety), some authentic Mexican food, and lots of good conversation.  But seeing as I've been mostly non-alcoholic for the last 2 years, I'm a lightweight.  Didn't take much for a buzz. :lol:


----------



## Greg (Nov 18, 2007)

severine said:


> Didn't take much for a buzz. :lol:



So, the question we're all wondering is........did Brian get lucky...? :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 18, 2007)

3 Saranac Black Forests after blowing some leaves.  At this point it is my favorite beer.  Yum yum.  Went to Barcelona for some tapas and crushed 5 mojitos in 1.5 hrs.  Good night and cocktails.


----------



## Greg (Nov 18, 2007)

Already? Okay, you convinced me to crack open a Sam Honey Porter...


----------



## severine (Nov 18, 2007)

Greg said:


> So, the question we're all wondering is........did Brian get lucky...? :lol:


Men!  :roll:  Is that all you think about?  Seeing as I had 2 men in my bed when I returned hom last night, nope.


----------



## Greg (Nov 18, 2007)

severine said:


> Men!  :roll:  Is that all you think about?  Seeing as I had 2 men in my bed when I returned hom last night, nope.



There are so many places I could go with that, but I think I'll stop now... :lol:


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 18, 2007)

severine said:


> Men!  :roll:  Is that all you think about?  Seeing as I had 2 men in my bed when I returned hom last night, nope.


Who was watching the kids@!??@?!!!!


----------



## severine (Nov 18, 2007)

Greg said:


> There are so many places I could go with that, but I think I'll stop now... :lol:





riverc0il said:


> Who was watching the kids@!??@?!!!!


Brian was there.  The kids were covered.

Maggie was in her bed in her bedroom.  Ethan was in our bed with us.

Get your minds out of the gutter.


----------



## Greg (Aug 23, 2008)

Sometimes a bunch of Heinekens totally fit the bill. Easy drinking, but still have a bit of a kick. Tonight is one of those nights. :beer:


----------



## Paul (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm still trying to figure out where Carrie was able to find authentic Mexican food....


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Aug 23, 2008)

Paul said:


> I'm still trying to figure out where Carrie was able to find authentic Mexican food....


If you're ever in Salt Lake City, there's a great authentic mexican place called the red iguana, its on So Temple on the way to the airport...about a mile from the salt palace.  Best mexican I've ever had and reasonably priced.  chances are there will be a line, its worth the wait.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 23, 2008)

Greg said:


> Sometimes a bunch of Heinekens totally fit the bill. Easy drinking, but still have a bit of a kick. Tonight is one of those nights. :beer:



Heineken has kick???  I drank a heinekin earlier..one local bar has 2 dollar heinekin drafts all the time..but I don't go there much because they allow smoking..


----------



## Paul (Aug 23, 2008)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> If you're ever in Salt Lake City, there's a great authentic mexican place called the red iguana, its on So Temple on the way to the airport...about a mile from the salt palace.  Best mexican I've ever had and reasonably priced.  chances are there will be a line, its worth the wait.



Well I'll keep that in mind if'n I'm ever out that way. However, we're both in CT so that's more along the lines of what I was thinking. Up your way-ish I like Cafe Noche in Conway. Not authentic, per se, but pretty durn good for up naaath.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 25, 2008)

Paul said:


> Well I'll keep that in mind if'n I'm ever out that way. However, we're both in CT so that's more along the lines of what I was thinking. Up your way-ish I like Cafe Noche in Conway. Not authentic, per se, but pretty durn good for up naaath.



Paul, have you tried the new Mexican Place, Soltoro, at The Mohegan Sun yet???  Pretty good Mexican (especially for CT!) and the fact that your at Mohegan Sun isn't a bad thing either IMHO!

The Margarita's where pretty good too


----------



## frozencorn (Aug 25, 2008)

Paul said:


> Well I'll keep that in mind if'n I'm ever out that way. However, we're both in CT so that's more along the lines of what I was thinking. Up your way-ish I like Cafe Noche in Conway. Not authentic, per se, but pretty durn good for up naaath.



Seconded....Awesome and cheap.


----------



## WJenness (Aug 25, 2008)

Favorite cocktails are: Dark & Stormy (Goslings & Ginger Beer) - yum and on a very hot day, vodka and lemonade.

Beer is good.

Bud Light, Miller Lite, etc. are not beer.

-w


----------



## severine (Aug 25, 2008)

WJenness said:


> Beer is good.


Indeed it is!  :beer:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 26, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I fixed that for you ..



hahahahaha..I am drinking Rolling Rock now..and my beer is getting warm due to post whoring and it looks like it could turn into a wounded soldier..aka alchohal abuse..aka a Brick..oh well I'm saving 100 calories..which is like a bite of a twinkie..


----------



## severine (Aug 26, 2008)

Tried something new tonight... Chocolatini bucket mix from Tastefully Simple.  All you do is add vodka and water, freeze for 12-18 hrs, and voila - frozen mixed drink.  Except I didn't have regular vodka, so I ended up with 3/4 cup Absolut Vanilia and 1 cup Stoli Raspberry (for the whole bucket, plus 6 cups warm water, which is supposed = 9 8oz servings). Turned out awesome!!!  This is a keeper!


----------



## hardline (Aug 26, 2008)

since the sorta deregulated absinth. the place i dj has a pretty good collection of all the leagal ones. they also got in these special makers mark bottle that have been diped in two diferent waxes for the mets.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 27, 2008)

hardline said:


> since the sorta deregulated absinth. the place i dj has a pretty good collection of all the leagal ones. they also got in these special makers mark bottle that have been diped in two diferent waxes for the mets.



What's it taste like, and how is it served? A place downtown opened up an upstairs lounge with absinthe as the attraction.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 27, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> What's it taste like, and how is it served? A place downtown opened up an upstairs lounge with absinthe as the attraction.



Like turpentine, and with sugar.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 27, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> Like turpentine, and with sugar.



Thanks for saving me a trip downtown. Another "it's an acquired taste" beverage, lol


----------



## hardline (Aug 27, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> What's it taste like, and how is it served? A place downtown opened up an upstairs lounge with absinthe as the attraction.



the piss poor abstinthes taste like terpintine. there a few different kinds. the main flavoring is anice which has almost Liquorice taste to it. basically each brand has its own herbal mix and some brand dont even use the anice. the main difference between this the illegal stuff is the amount of wormwood by vollume. next time you are in the city i sit you down and we can do a tasting flight.

o and the proper way to drink it is to a have a cold water drip over a sugar cube. when the cold water sugar comb hits the absinthe i get very cloudy which is what clasic absinthe should look like a cloudy green haze.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 27, 2008)

hardline said:


> the piss poor abstinthes taste like terpintine. there a few different kinds. the main flavoring is anice which has almost Liquorice taste to it. basically each brand has its own herbal mix and some brand dont even use the anice. the main difference between this the illegal stuff is the amount of wormwood by vollume. next time you are in the city i sit you down and we can do a tasting flight.
> 
> o and the proper way to drink it is to a have a cold water drip over a sugar cube. when the cold water sugar comb hits the absinthe i get very cloudy which is what clasic absinthe should look like a cloudy green haze.




WOW!  my head is spinning just from reading the how to drink Abstinthe instructions   I think I'll just stick to a nice cold beer and keep repeating that over and over and over and over


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 27, 2008)

hardline said:


> the piss poor abstinthes taste like terpintine. there a few different kinds. the main flavoring is anice which has almost Liquorice taste to it. basically each brand has its own herbal mix and some brand dont even use the anice. the main difference between this the illegal stuff is the amount of wormwood by vollume. next time you are in the city i sit you down and we can do a tasting flight.
> 
> o and the proper way to drink it is to a have a cold water drip over a sugar cube. when the cold water sugar comb hits the absinthe i get very cloudy which is what clasic absinthe should look like a cloudy green haze.



Sounds like any of the anise based liquors, Ouzo clouds up as well when water is added


----------



## hardline (Aug 27, 2008)

drjeff said:


> WOW!  my head is spinning just from reading the how to drink Abstinthe instructions   I think I'll just stick to a nice cold beer and keep repeating that over and over and over and over



it is a social drink with a ritual. it is fun to drink in a group of people. much like an after dinner drink.




Moe Ghoul said:


> Sounds like any of the anise based liquors, Ouzo clouds up as well when water is added



i was never really in to Ouzo but that would make sense.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 27, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Sounds like any of the anise based liquors, Ouzo clouds up as well when water is added



And Sambuca. "Buca Slushies were a tasty part of my repertoire for a while.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 27, 2008)

Do you guys drink because you like the taste of booze or because you like to get drunk???


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 27, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Do you guys drink because you like the taste of booze or because you like to get drunk???



Nowadays the taste, mostly. The buzz is an added bonus.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 27, 2008)

I never  get "stupid drunk" anymore. Can't even recall the last time.  A small buzz is nice, but booze in general makes me tired and sleepy these days. If I drink more than 6 of anything in one sitting that's a lot for me these days.


----------



## gorgonzola (Aug 27, 2008)

a 2 beer buzz in the afternoon is heaven


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 27, 2008)

gorgonzola said:


> a 2 beer buzz in the afternoon is heaven



1 pint of Guinness after a day of work does wonderful things.

Of course, it usually leads to a desire for 2,3,4 and 5, but that's another story.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 27, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> 1 pint of Guinness after a day of work does wonderful things.
> 
> Of course, it usually leads to a desire for 2,3,4 and 5, but that's another story.



Lately I've been drinking about 4 beers per sitting..down alot from when I was younger..if I was skinny I'd drink alot more but the calories kill me..


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 27, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Lately I've been drinking about 4 beers per sitting..down alot from when I was younger..if I was skinny I'd drink alot more but the calories kill me..



part of the reason I've somewhat given up drinking during the week.  I'm pretty much sticking to Friday / Saturday night these days unless I'm out seeing a show or had a particularly rough day of work.  For years I'd drink 3-6 glasses of wine pretty much every night and the belly reflects that.  Figure time to chill on it as I'll lose weight and save money....more money to be spent on skiing


----------



## hardline (Aug 27, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Do you guys drink because you like the taste of booze or because you like to get drunk???



i actually have pretty refined pallet. so i love tasting all sorts of things so i drink 80% of the time for taste but there are nights when im out DJ'ing that we are pretty much going to get drunk. good thing is we only get drunk off of the best stuff.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 27, 2008)

I just drank a few rolling rocks and I have no desire for anymore..


----------



## hardline (Aug 27, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I just drank a few rolling rocks and I have no desire for anymore..



but rolling rock is piss. im not surprised. go get yourself some duval. im not drinking till friday. im going to be drinking till monday so i want to save my liver.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 27, 2008)

hardline said:


> but rolling rock is piss. im not surprised. go get yourself some duval. im not drinking till friday. im going to be drinking till monday so i want to save my liver.



What is Duval?  I'm gonna get some ice cream..lol:-D


----------



## hardline (Aug 27, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> What is Duval?  I'm gonna get some ice cream..lol:-D



really good beer.

http://www.duvelusa.com/home.php


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 28, 2008)

hardline said:


> really good beer.
> 
> http://www.duvelusa.com/home.php



+1.

A cheaper version is Ommegang Abbey Ale, actually a member of the Duvel family of ales (I just noticed that on the label yesterday- not sure if it's a new thing or not). I'm a fan of all the Ommegang products. Not as varied as the Unibrue line, but dang tasty.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 28, 2008)

hardline said:


> really good beer.
> 
> http://www.duvelusa.com/home.php



I'll have to try it..how much $$$ does a case go for?


----------



## gorgonzola (Aug 28, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I just drank a few rolling rocks and I have no desire for anymore..



we had our company picnic last sunday and i must say the rolling rocks were sliding down quite fine!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 28, 2008)

gorgonzola said:


> we had our company picnic last sunday and i must say the rolling rocks were sliding down quite fine!



I was feeling guilty about the calories I was consuming and end up leaving a full wounded soldier.  I'd actually rather waste a beer than put it in my fat gut...sticky green is good..no calories except for the associated munchies..


----------



## hardline (Aug 28, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'll have to try it..how much $$$ does a case go for?



well they only sell it in four packs and that around 8 bucks. however they sell cases to certain bars like the one we built. guess what im bringing to the lake house for the weekend.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 29, 2008)

hardline said:


> well they only sell it in four packs and that around 8 bucks. however they sell cases to certain bars like the one we built. guess what im bringing to the lake house for the weekend.



That's not that horrible.  Anyway last night I went to the local bar...which is right across the street from the Allentown Fairgrounds which is currently hosting the 120th something annual Allentown Fair.  The lot for the bar was packed because they're charging $7 for parking..but free parking for bar patrons.  In the bar it was all regulars and one guy bought me my first beer...a Magic Hat #9...I then drank a few more Magic Hat #9s..and a Miller light at some point.  My homeboy Frank whose 82 years old strolled in there at some point and sat next to me..bip bip Charlie was there as well along with Jim.  I switched to Vodka with Cranberry and club soda in a pint glass and had two of those..then a shot of Tullimore dew..then a Guinness which I only drank half of...I left...stupidly drove 5 blocks home..and then passed out at 9:30PM...this is a cheers bar type place...not a trendy NY bar...I think I spent $30 in total including tip..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 29, 2008)

hardline said:


> well they only sell it in four packs and that around 8 bucks. however they sell cases to certain bars like the one we built. guess what im bringing to the lake house for the weekend.



That's not that bad..I'll have to look for it...here in PA it will probably cost a bit more due to the weird liquor laws..


----------



## Philpug (Aug 29, 2008)

You might as well ask.."Which child is your favorite????"


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 29, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I was feeling guilty about the calories I was consuming and end up leaving a full wounded soldier.  I'd actually rather waste a beer than put it in my fat gut...sticky green is good..no calories except for the associated munchies..



SAm Adams Light is a quality beer, lower on the calorie count. A worthwhile option.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 29, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> SAm Adams Light is a quality beer, lower on the calorie count. A worthwhile option.



Doesn't it have less alcohal though?  I can't see paying $30 a case for light beer..


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 19, 2010)

I would have to say that it would be my beloved "Painkiller"


----------



## Greg (Oct 26, 2010)

I discovered Captain Morgan Private Stock on ice. Yikes.


----------



## Black Phantom (Oct 27, 2010)

Greg said:


> I discovered Captain Morgan Private Stock on ice. Yikes.



Have you ever had a Painkiller?


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 2, 2014)

Bump.

Some good choices from Utah:


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 2, 2014)

Baba Organic Black Lager from Uinta Brewing in Utah.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 2, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> Baba Organic Black Lager from Uinta Brewing in Utah.



That is good.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 2, 2014)

I also recommend this:


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 2, 2014)

Whisky rie

Red Jim bean .


----------



## Nick (Feb 2, 2014)

Still captain.!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## nicola.micali (Feb 3, 2014)

on ski days either honey grappa or bombardino. Typical drink on the alps


----------



## alessandromora (Feb 3, 2014)

some scotch to warm you during one of those cold days


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 3, 2014)

Architeuththis Dux...........Kracken Rum...Coke


----------



## krado (Feb 4, 2014)

Peroni beer! And Stoli Raz. Never together but now I'm wondering... =)


----------



## bigbog (Feb 4, 2014)

Pellegrino sparkling water
Pinot Grigio
BarHarbor Real Ale or when not in BH..med-dk...or Busch/Coors/Miller Light:lol:


----------



## JHG (Feb 4, 2014)

Two words: Hot. Toddy.


----------



## dlague (Feb 4, 2014)

Harpoon IPA, Tuckermans Pale Ale, and Switchback.  From time to time PBR!


----------



## The Captain (Feb 6, 2014)

Just tapped a Keg of Opa Opa's Milk Stout.  My new favorite commercial Beer.  Perfect for this time of year!  Prefer to drink home-brew.

Likkr.
Discovered Berkshire mountain distillers Burbon-  very nice, great to support the local economy!


----------



## Nick (Feb 6, 2014)

Opa has growlers at a local packie. I don't think I've had the milk stout though.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## skifree (Feb 6, 2014)

working on a bottle of Jack Daniels holiday select....good stuff


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 11, 2014)

Greatest IPA known to mankind


----------



## marcski (Feb 12, 2014)

Mmmmnnn, He said Heady Topper.


----------



## soposkier (Feb 12, 2014)

I have only had it once Heady and it was damn good.  Favorite beer currently that is actually accessible though is Lagunitas Sucks.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 12, 2014)

soposkier said:


> I have only had it once Heady and it was damn good.  Favorite beer currently that is actually accessible though is Lagunitas Sucks.



It's accessible if you frequent northern VT!


----------



## Farleyman (Feb 12, 2014)

New long trail ipa, zimbo or something like that. VERY GOOD! 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## soposkier (Feb 12, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> It's accessible if you frequent northern VT!



How is accessibility now that they don't sell at the brewery?  Can you actually find it at stores any day of the week?  I was in Stowe on a Saturday for a rugby match in the fall, but nowhere (outside of some bars) seemed to have it.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 12, 2014)

soposkier said:


> How is accessibility now that they don't sell at the brewery?  Can you actually find it at stores any day of the week?  I was in Stowe on a Saturday for a rugby match in the fall, but nowhere (outside of some bars) seemed to have it.



I went to Hunger Mountain Co-op in Montpelier and they always have a few cases when I go (you can only buy 1 per person though at 75 a pop).


----------



## HD333 (Feb 12, 2014)

Farleyman said:


> New long trail ipa, zimbo or something like that. VERY GOOD!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Limbo, and it is great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skifree (Feb 12, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> I went to Hunger Mountain Co-op in Montpelier and they always have a few cases when I go (you can only buy 1 per person though at 75 a pop).


$75? dang


----------

